# [eselect] timezone ?

## Trevoke

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idee de pourquoi il n'y a pas un module eselect pour la timezone du systeme? .. Ca m'a l'air tellement .. Ben.. Evident!

----------

## Poussin

Parce que la liste serait trop grande? :p

Non, je ne sais pas trop. C'est vrai que ça pourrait être sympa (tant que ça modifie à la fois le fichier /etc/localtime et la variable TIMEZONE du fichier /etc/conf.d/clock

----------

## xaviermiller

c'est /etc/timezone  :Wink: 

(TREEEES logique...)

----------

## Poussin

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> c'est /etc/timezone 
> 
> (TREEEES logique...)

 

Euh... pourquoi j'ai /etc/localtime moi? :s

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

vieux systeme ?

Sinon si tu veux un module pour les timezone t'a qu'a l'écrire !

On utilise toujours gcc-config faute de mainteneur pour le module compiler de eselect (qui à existé à une époque) et toujours pas de eselect java non plus.

EDIT: je suis en retard pour java y'en a un maintenant   :Laughing: 

----------

## Poussin

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=7

Je ne suis quand même pas fou   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=7
> 
> Je ne suis quand même pas fou  

 Anéfé le rcscript clock a été jetté lors du passage à baselayout 2 reste plus que hwclock qui s'occupe uniquement de la synchronisation de l'heure systeme sur l'horloge matérielle.

Du coup plus de gestion de la timezone dans /etc/conf.d, mais un fichier /etc/timezone qui est lu par l'ebuild timezone-data qui  mettra à jour automatiquement le fichier /etc/localtime.

Donc /etc/timezone contiens chez moi  *Quote:*   

> Europe/Paris

  et /etc/localtime est géré automatiquement (le handbook n'est donc pas à jour non plus)

Bref tu a raison, on a tord, mais ça a été tellement le bordel dernièrement que c'est pardonnable   :Laughing: 

----------

## Poussin

en meme temps, je suis tjs en baselayout 1.12.13, je ne suis pas en ~arch

Ceci explique peut-etre cela

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

non non /etc/localtime existe toujours avec baselayout2 !

----------

## Poussin

oui mais le fait que je n'ai pas de /etc/timezone  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

/etc/timezone, c'est une nouveauté d'openrc  :Wink: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> oui mais le fait que je n'ai pas de /etc/timezone 

 

Là oui, si baselayout1 l'ebuild de timezone-data va chercher la timezone dans /etc/conf.d/clock

```

   if has_version '<sys-apps/baselayout-2' ; then

      src="${ROOT}etc/conf.d/clock"

      tz=$(unset TIMEZONE ; source "${src}" ; echo ${TIMEZONE-FOOKABLOIE})

   else

      src="${ROOT}etc/timezone"

      if [[ -e ${src} ]] ; then

         tz=$(sed -e 's:#.*::' -e 's:[[:space:]]*::g' -e '/^$/d' "${src}")

      else

         tz="FOOKABLOIE"

      fi

   fi

```

Par contre là aussi, plus besoin de gérer son /etc/localtime soit-même   :Wink: 

----------

